# Pirates Apple Pie



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Filling:
3 Tbsp – All purpose Flour 8 Tbsp– Dark Run
1+ tsp – Finely grated lemon zest 2/3 cup - Dark raisins
½ tsp – Cinnamon 2/3 cup – Packed light brown sugar
1/8 tsp – Nutmeg 1/8 tsp – Salt
6 med. apples ranging from sweet to tart 1 Tbsp – Unsalted butter
2 tsp. – Milk 1 Tbsp – Sanding sugar (sub Brown Sugar)

Oven preheat: 425 degrees

Bring rum w/raisins to boil, remove from heat and let stand covered – 1 hour

Rub together brown sugar, flour, lemon zest, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt in a large bowl until no lumps remain.

Peel and core apples: Very important to have 3 distince flavors. Cut into ½ inch wide wedges and add to sugar mixture, tossing together until evenly coated. Add raisins with remaining liquid and combine evenly.*

*Next time, I will layer in apples, then raisens, apples, etc. The raisins all tended to clump together.

Roll out larger piece of dough into a 13 inch round to fit into a 9” pie pan. Trim edge and set to chill while rolling out top crust.

Spoon filling evenly into shell and dot the top with butter. Brush pastry overhang with some of milk, then cover pie with top pastry dough. Trim pastry flush with edge and pinch/crimp dough decoratively.

Lightly brush top of pie with some of remaining milk and sprinkle with sanding sugar.

Cut 3 steam vents in top with small knife.

Bake 20 minutes on hot baking sheet. (Makes good bottom crust!)
Reduce oven temperature to 375 and continue to bake 45-50 minutes or until crust is golden and filling is bubbling. 
Cool pie on a rack to room temperature, 1.5 hours.

Pastry Dough:

1 ½ cups all purpose flour
2 sticks unsalted butter
½ tsp. salt
7-9 Tbsp. ice water

Blend together flour, butter and salt in a bowl. Using fingertips or pastry blender, blend just until the mixture resembles coarse meal with some pea sized lumps

Drizzle 5-6 Tbsp. of ice water evenly over mixture. Gently stir with a fork until absorbed. Spueeze a small handful of dough, if it does not hold together, add more water, ½ Tbsp at a time. Do not overwork dough!

Turn out onto a work surface and divide into 8 portions. With the heel of your hand, smear each portion once or twice in a forward motion to help distribute butter. Gather dough together, press into a ball, them flatten into 2 disks, one slightly larger for bottom crust and chill until ready to roll. At least one hour.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Me thinks you wouldn't have to be a pirate to like this!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Craving Apple Pie now! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Who would not love this... mmm


----------

